# my dog ate coffee beans



## bluetickCH (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi. We have a 3 year old bluetick coonhound that weights around 45 pounds. When we got back from a movie, we found that Sadie (our coonhound) ate about one half pound of a bag of coffee beans. She went outside and threw up, and like most dogs, went to eat the coffee beans again; we picked up the coffee beans she threw up and estimated it to be about the half pound she ate. She then went to the bathroom. We called the vet to be on the safe side and she told us to watch her for a racing heart or hyperactivity beyond what her norm is.

It has been some time and Sadie is a little more hyperactive; she has gone back outside and tried to go to the bathroom again, to no avail. She just laid down in her crate like she is going to go to sleep for the first time since we got home, almost 4 hours ago.

Any advice from the community?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would keep a close eye on her and be quick to get back to the vet today. It sounds like her body had the good sense to purge her and likely won't be able to digest enough of what is left to hurt her.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Caffine is toxic to dogs. Actvated charcoal is a great way to prevent her from suffering kidney/liver damage and should always be kept on hand. The charcoal absorbs the toxins in her system and neutralizes those it doesn't absorb. You can get it right at the drug store usually near the ebsom salts.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would think coffee beans would be as dangerous as chocolate. Sassy ate *3* POUNDS of milk chocolate back the first week we had her and threw it up at home as we were coming in the front door and at the vet and was still very hyper for three days. The chocolate episode lasted just about an hour start to finish. The theobromine is absorbed extremely quickly. She has gotten into coffee grounds as well, we were very slow learners! 

Good it is out but keep her quiet until she gets it all out of her system. And you will know when it is gone, dramatic change in behavior after being manic for days. 

Dog-shrink, I haven't read that it damages the kidneys and liver. Now Sassy is in kidney/liver/heart/pancreas trouble but she IS 16 years old now. Do you have a vet site that states that? I would love to add it to my bookmarks if you do.

I don't think charcoal can help remove toxins already in the blood. A hyper dog has the caffeine circulating in the blood already.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually I believe (if I recall correctly) the charcoal prevents toxins from being absorbed into the organs and tissue. It binds to the toxins and flushes them from the system.


----------

